# Bullet Fenders



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Has anyone seen these bullet fenders? They just came out I think...They're nice
:thumbup: 

http://secure.visracing.com/catalog...=1429&osCsid=e8be9482aa2a1c072366430ae6ba5806


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It looks good, but it would be better to actually see it on one of our cars.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

that looks sweet, but i dont think it would go too well with alot of kits out there for our cars.....unless they make a kit to match along with it......dunno though.....


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Boy you hell bent on fenders arent you.
Those fenders look a bit to jagged, they aint smooth. I cant think of a kit that would go good with it. Pretty much all of ours are smooth kits that flow. So far...maybe Vis has a kit in the works.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I like it! I just wunna see what it looks like on a b14... I think it will flow with some kits. It'll go pretty well if you have a preditor or invader CF hood or more of an agressive look to your car.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You wana be like everu other SNIVIC Excuse me I had to blow my nose.....

I like mine better.....


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

I think they would look good with the invader hood and invader type 6 front bumper with extreme sideskirts and rear.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i think there's too much going on and the lines are going every which way. scorchn's are way cleaner looking IMO


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

no doubt scorchN's are better, i was just commenting on how vis's looked pretty cool and what they may have potential to go with.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

At least it's another option.

It's good to see that they are even making new stuff for the B14.

I'm still going with Mikes though


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

hehe ScorchN said SNIVIC hehe.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, that's a pretty common term around our parts :jump: :crazy: :banana:


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> I like it! I just wunna see what it looks like on a b14... I think it will flow with some kits. It'll go pretty well if you have a preditor or invader CF hood or more of an agressive look to your car.


 Speaking of which, does anyone know who makes an Invader style CF hood for the B14???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Vision2C and VIS


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Vision2C and VIS


 Thanks!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

not to hijack but theres a gb on the oem or invader style carbon fiber hoods for a bunch of cars, including the b-14 in the group buy section. they're the vis ones.


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey thanks for the info! Unfortunately I couldn't find it...maybe the GB is done already. That's ok, I don't mind paying for the one from VIS.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Way too loud. Even louder than the Z3s I got on my ride.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wouldn't that top "vent" create a wierd drag effect? 
I'm not one to bitch about functionality, but that is just strange.

I guess you could always route your nitrous purge out that vent.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Wouldn't that top "vent" create a wierd drag effect?
> I'm not one to bitch about functionality, but that is just strange.
> 
> I guess you could always route your nitrous purge out that vent.


i dont think it would for the vent is right where the headers are so the vent is also open as well therefore i dont see a reason why it would create a drag effect...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> i dont think it would for the vent is right where the headers are so the vent is also open as well therefore i dont see a reason why it would create a drag effect...


I'm talking about the fenders :dumbass: 


I don't really think your a dumbass, I just wanted to use that smile  :cheers:


----------

